# Nicaraguan Dwarf Boa Humidity



## MCas (Jan 6, 2022)

Hey everyone, 

I’m new to this forum. I have a 6 month old Nic Dwarf Boa. I’ve been hearing conflicting opinions on the humidity it should be. I have him in a wooden 3f x 2f Viv. I did have him on aspen at 50% humidity but have now changed to orchid bark to help raise the humidity. His last shed wasn’t great so that’s the reason for the substrate change. Has anyone got any advice at where it should be?
Thanks.👌👍🏽


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

From what I've gathered, central America boa's are very versatile in what humidity and temp they like as they historically come from such a diverse region. As such, monitor your snake and see where it spends it's time. If it's always in the hot spot then the cold side is too cold, if it's always in the cold side then the hot side is maybe too hot. 

If the last shed was iffy then yes up the humidity a little. 
My boa is on coir and cocohusk which hold humidity around 60%, she always sheds in one. She never puts more than her nose in her water dish so I'm taking that as she's not looking for more humidity. I used to maintain a humid hide for her but after 9 months she had never used it other than to sit on it's roof. So it's now just another hide, which she now uses as such 😅


----------



## MCas (Jan 6, 2022)

arwen_7 said:


> From what I've gathered, central America boa's are very versatile in what humidity and temp they like as they historically come from such a diverse region. As such, monitor your snake and see where it spends it's time. If it's always in the hot spot then the cold side is too cold, if it's always in the cold side then the hot side is maybe too hot.
> 
> If the last shed was iffy then yes up the humidity a little.
> My boa is on coir and cocohusk which hold humidity around 60%, she always sheds in one. She never puts more than her nose in her water dish so I'm taking that as she's not looking for more humidity. I used to maintain a humid hide for her but after 9 months she had never used it other than to sit on it's roof. So it's now just another hide, which she now uses as such 😅


I’m


arwen_7 said:


> From what I've gathered, central America boa's are very versatile in what humidity and temp they like as they historically come from such a diverse region. As such, monitor your snake and see where it spends it's time. If it's always in the hot spot then the cold side is too cold, if it's always in the cold side then the hot side is maybe too hot.
> 
> If the last shed was iffy then yes up the humidity a little.
> My boa is on coir and cocohusk which hold humidity around 60%, she always sheds in one. She never puts more than her nose in her water dish so I'm taking that as she's not looking for more humidity. I used to maintain a humid hide for her but after 9 months she had never used it other than to sit on it's roof. So it's now just another hide, which she now uses as such 😅


Thanks for your reply. So I’m not having to must the enclosure to get around 60% but it falls soon after. I’m using a 75w heat lamp on a dimmer at around 30oC. The cold side is around 25 and mid viv 27. During the day he’s under his warm hide mostly which is situated under the lamp. During the night I have his heat mat on to keep a warm side. Hes in his shed cycle so im increasing it to around 70%. Let’s see how he does when shedding this time. Im thinking if this shed isn’t in tact after my humidity altering I may think about some electrolyte supplement in case he’s a little dehydrated.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Don't stress too much. 60% is fine. It's unnatural for humidity to be constant. 

Just provide a humid hide with moss and/or coir for a localised area of high humidity


----------



## MCas (Jan 6, 2022)

LiasisUK said:


> Don't stress too much. 60% is fine. It's unnatural for humidity to be constant.
> 
> Just provide a humid hide with moss and/or coir for a localised area of high humidity


Thank you for your advise. I’ll get some moss today. He shed last night and although it wasn’t in one piece it was a lot better then his last. 🙌🏼


----------

